
The Inside Story of 'Pokémon GO's' Evolution - prostoalex
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2016/07/26/monster-game/
======
xbmcuser
Well looking at how things are going with Niantic and Pokemon Go. I feel
Google missed an opportunity to get back into social. Pokemon team based
google+ groups and internal chat system for pokemon go based on goolge+ groups
could have really boosted the users numbers.

